# Feadan July 99 to 3/9/14



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Well never thought I'd be posting here now.. 

I came home from work today to find my well loved 15 yr Feadan passed.. I really have no words to describe how i feel right now.. Left this morning.. he ate as normal everything normal.. 



Vet thinks it was his heart based on how I found him. He looked like he had lain down and gone to sleep.. For his sake im glad it was probably peaceful. 


SLEEP WELL OVER the BRIDGE my friend.. You will be sorely missed xxxx :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So, so sorry about your loss of your furbaby. It is never easy, whether they go suddenly or have a long illness. I hope, as you do, that the end was peaceful. He is flying free at the bridge now, with no cares and no pain.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss. It's so hard. I rarely ever read this section, it's just so heartbreaking and makes me cry. 
I'm terrified of coming home like that, but at the same time if they have to go that's probably the best way. Just falling asleep in their own surroundings without the stress of the vet or the agony for us to make that last decision. I wish you lots of strength and I hope you can take comfort that it was peaceful.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Feadan. It is so hard whenever we lose a beloved pet but it seems he had a peaceful passing and is now waiting and playing at the bridge.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, I'm so terribly sorry! This must have been a shock! My Lacey has a bad heart and I fully expect to find her like this one day - just eternally snoozing. Thankfully your baby did not suffer through a long illness. Hugs to you!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thankfully, for him, it seems like it was a peaceful passing and he is now watching down on you from the Bridge.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Feadan.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank You all.. He had no known health issues.. So thats the part that is a bit tough.. But I am glad it seems it was peaceful.. I shall hold on to that part.. It is indeed hard when ever we loose a loved pet. x


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My wholehearted condolences to you. Beyond the shock, it sounds it like it was Feadan's time to go. How nice that he could go in his own home and maybe didn't even know it was happening.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a shock that must have been. I'm so sorry.  My brother and sister-in-law had a similar experience. Their kitty was fine when they went to bed, and when they woke up in the morning, he had passed. It appears it was the heart in his case as well. 

I know you'll always cherish the 15 years you spent together. If it helps to remember some happy moments, please post some photos of Feadan. 

But at least his end was peaceful and pain-free. I know that doesn't make it any easier though.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh I am so so sorry for your sudden loss of your beloved Feadan. It's never ever easy, and they take a big part of our hearts with them.

RIP sweet Feadan. Eternal petpets and nose kisses


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kay, 
I'm so sorry to hear Feadan passed...15 years is a very respectable age for a cat to live to...and it was a sudden calling with no suffering...
To pass, in peaceful surroundings, in the home he knew so well, knowing he was loved...is blessed...
And Flying Free at The Bridge now...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss, but at least he died pain free in his own home, although right now that is of little comfort when you have just lost Feadan. As Spirite has said you had 15 years together and some lovely memories. We would love to hear more about him.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That is exactly the same circumstance of Simon's death. I wish you peace as you get used to the days without him. RIP Feadan.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very, very sorry for you but I have sometimes prayed for an outcome like this. Nothing can make your pain less at a time like this and the shock is awful but it doesn't sound as if he suffered and you didn't have to make the painful decision to have your baby PTS. You must be so devastated but it is a fairly kind way to cross over.


----------

